# Camping



## LuvHedgehogs (May 16, 2016)

I was wondering if it would be ok to take a hedgehog camping with me for
4-6 weeks? We would be in BC so it would be warm enough. We have a trailer, food, carrier, a cage and everything needed. I looked up vet clinics for exotic animals and everything. It is legal where we camp as we don't go to Langley. But would it stress the hedgehog out? If you take your hedgie out camping please tell me.


----------



## CherylMatthews (Apr 19, 2016)

*As long as you have all the essentials needed then everything should be fine.*


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

You already posted this on another thread and got answers, please keep it all together so people don't get confused and don't create clutter


----------

